# New bookshelf aquarium!



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I just got my new bookshelf aquarium yesterday, and I found the perfect TV stand at Walmart to set it on. I've now got it all set up, and Comet is already swimming around exploring. <3




























The first picture shows the tank on my stand. Already full of stuff, lol!

I will be getting some new plants soon, but they will be quarantined first. I had to cut the tube from my sponge filter down a bit since this tank is shorter than my last tank, but it seems to be working just fine.

Well, what do you all think? I already love it! It just gives so much more space! It is only 6.6 gallons (25 liters) but the length makes it great. So much more room than my 5 gallon even!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Jealous!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice I have been eyeing that tank for a while now.

What type of light are you using for the plants?


----------



## mhxistenz (Apr 7, 2012)

I LOVE those tanks! I have 2 of them for my 2 boys. They are each master of their own pad. The filters fit fine but one of my heaters turned out to be too long so I had to put it in sideways. Also, use the shortest gravel vac available. I made such a mess trying to work with a long Fluval vac!


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

kfryman said:


> Nice I have been eyeing that tank for a while now.
> 
> What type of light are you using for the plants?


Thanks!

For now I am just trying the fluorescent bulb that came with the tank. I believe it is 15 watts, though I need to look it up to be sure. I'll be watching the plants closely to see if I need a different bulb. But I am open to suggestions!

I'm not using the filter it came with, just my old sponge filter, I really love the quietness of it. And luckily my old heater fits in there too.

---------

mhxistenz - I have a very small gravel vac/siphon. I don't remember the brand, but it was the 'mini' size. I think it will work fine, it worked for my 5 gallon.  Thanks for the tip though!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

That is an awesome tank! I love how it has so much horizontal swimming room- perfect for a betta. If I were to set up another tank I would certainly go for that one


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok. You just made up my mind. I just ordered one for myself.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

For growing plants, you should get plant specific bulbs 5000k-8000k aim around 6500k. Just make sure they are for freshwater and growing plants.

That tank once proper cycled, if not divided, could actually house some other fish as it has a nice footprint.

I may just have to get one, though it will have to wait as I wanna get a new light fixture and some other things. 

Keep us updated on how you like it!


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Fritz said:


> Ok. You just made up my mind. I just ordered one for myself.


I think you will be happy with it!

-----

kfryman - Thank you for the light information. If my plants don't do well with the included light, I will get a new one. I've read reviews that said the light was good, but I will wait and see.

I'll definitely keep you all updated, but so far Comet and I am loving the tank!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Lovely tank! he must be one happy fish!


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Just wanted to say, it's been two weeks now and I am still loving this tank!

I did end up replacing the bulb, the included one is no good for plants and rather dim. But I love the room and I am pretty sure Comet does too. I can see him better and he has a lot of swimming space!


----------

